# Is there a cut-off date for HD channels in MPEG-2?



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi,

Please forgive me - I'm sure this has been posted a bunch of times but I can't seem to find any recent information. I have a HR10-250 and DirecTV is starting to call me all the time to get me to upgrade. I haven't talked to them yet, so I'm wondering - is there a hard cut-off date coming up where they will drop the HD channels that I currently get using MPEG-2? I know there are a ton of new MPEG-4 HD channels that I can't get, but I'm not worried about that. I'm just worried about waking up tomorrow to see that I can't get ESPN or HBO in HD anymore.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

No specific date but....

- They have turned off the LA HD channels (DNS) the HR10 can get.
- The NFL will be all MPEG4 this season.
- D11 will be turned on soon and give more designated MPEG4 space.
- They have started jockeying around the duplicate HBO and Showtime MPEG2 channels prepping for MPEG4.
- They are rearranging most of the sports channels this summer.

All points to a final shift sometime this year.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

Thanks, I'm glad to hear that there's not a hard cut-off date yet.

So it sounds like you're saying that the HD SundayTicket games (SuperFan) will no longer be available to HR10-250 people - correct? But I assume that the SD Sunday Ticket package will still be available (even though I would never get it if I can't see the games in HD)


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

jnelaine said:


> Thanks, I'm glad to hear that there's not a hard cut-off date yet.
> 
> So it sounds like you're saying that the HD SundayTicket games (SuperFan) will no longer be available to HR10-250 people - correct? But I assume that the SD Sunday Ticket package will still be available (even though I would never get it if I can't see the games in HD)


Correct.

ALL the HD sports packages are now in MPEG4 only.
LA DNS/locals are MPEG4 only.

All that's left is about 6 or 7 of the original HD channels and the NY DNS/locals. While no hard date on those it's a pretty good bet that it will be fast tracked once the new sat is online in a couple months. So you should count on end of this year or perhaps 1st quarter 2009 for final shutdown of MPEG2 HD. if it goes longer and you haven't upgraded yet then bonus, but don't count on it.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

Bummer - I guess the time may have finally come for me to "upgrade" from my HR10-250s. I've been doing a lot of research tonight on the HR20/HR21 and I think the lack of dual-live-buffers is HUGE (I use that feature all the time). 

I was so excited when DirecTV and TiVo finally seemed to kiss and make up when they announced a few new features for the HR10 (e.g. remote booking, overlap protection). I got my hopes up for a new DirecTiVo until that supported MPEG4. But unless there's something coming that I haven't heard about - I guess I shouldn't be holding my breath for that.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

are they gonna fix the tuner 2 issue with 110 so i can record hbo and sho with hr20


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jnelaine said:


> Bummer - I guess the time may have finally come for me to "upgrade" from my HR10-250s. I've been doing a lot of research tonight on the HR20/HR21 and I think the lack of dual-live-buffers is HUGE (I use that feature all the time).
> 
> I was so excited when DirecTV and TiVo finally seemed to kiss and make up when they announced a few new features for the HR10 (e.g. remote booking, overlap protection). I got my hopes up for a new DirecTiVo until that supported MPEG4. But unless there's something coming that I haven't heard about - I guess I shouldn't be holding my breath for that.


No, the Tivo path is done with DirecTV. There was no "kiss and makeup" but rather just a continuation of support for existing Tivo boxes. That deal happened years ago. Tivo and DirecTV are not and have never battled. They just have parted ways for new hardware.

If you use dual buffers for short shows, the HR2x has a workaround (recording at least one of the shows). Not as useful for sports, unfortunately. I have multiple DVRs (including an HD Tivo for cable) and I use the buffers on them for true, live buffering.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

jnelaine said:


> Bummer - I guess the time may have finally come for me to "upgrade" from my HR10-250s. I've been doing a lot of research tonight on the HR20/HR21 and I think the lack of dual-live-buffers is HUGE (I use that feature all the time).


Then buy two of them. Problem solved.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> ... Tivo and DirecTV are not and have never battled. They just have parted ways for new hardware.
> 
> ...


Huh? Do you know that for a fact? I've read lots of stuff about that and would like to know what actually happened, because many of the things I read seemed to indicate that Direct wanted more control over Tivo. So I sort of doubt it happened as you say.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RS4 said:


> Huh? Do you know that for a fact? I've read lots of stuff about that and would like to know what actually happened, because many of the things I read seemed to indicate that Direct wanted more control over Tivo. So I sort of doubt it happened as you say.


Let's see. No open wars. No lawsuits. An agreement in place to extend support at the same time that DirecTV developed their own DVR and a non-sue agreement was in place.

The reasons may be manifold but there was no open acrimony between the two companies. Therefore, there was no "kiss and makeup" involved. The breakup was amicable.

Witness Dish and Tivo. THAT is open warfare. DirecTV and Tivo was an amicable divorce.

Now explain how DirecTV wanting more control is contrary to a clean parting of the ways?

Oh, and who cares? Nothing changes. I was only pointing out that the updates to the DirecTivos are no indication of any change in philosophy at any time.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Let's see. No open wars. No lawsuits. An agreement in place to extend support at the same time that DirecTV developed their own DVR and a non-sue agreement was in place.
> 
> The reasons may be manifold but there was no open acrimony between the two companies. Therefore, there was no "kiss and makeup" involved. The breakup was amicable.
> 
> ...


Well my guess is that is was more 'amicable' when Direct saw what happened with Dish. As I recall they signed the support contract with Tivo during the trial.

I for one 'care'. I've been interested in the satellite industry ever since I had my first dish in '84, so I've followed the development of the industry for some time.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Only the optional $99 Superfan portion of NFL... not "NFL."


TonyD79 said:


> No specific date but....
> 
> - The NFL will be all MPEG4 this season.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

At least through this year with the 5 or so existing HD channels. And that IS a fact. After this year, don't know yet.

My 3rd & last HR10 has just been swapped out for an HR20 (only 2 were by choice  ). R.I.P. TiVo we will miss you, but life has to go on. Took my wife a few days to get used to the HR2X's but (other then DLB) they have grown on her. So far (knock plastic) no missed recordings, no reboots, no problems of ANY kind.

The DirecTV Q3 New Customer Signup offer (starting 6/26) will include a FREE HD-DVR if you take the NFLST deal (4 mos free Premier if you buy NFLST for 4 payments of $74.99) so you know they are blasting them out. Within 2 years HD-DVR will be the only option. 1 receiver is all they will be selling.



jnelaine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please forgive me - I'm sure this has been posted a bunch of times but I can't seem to find any recent information. I have a HR10-250 and DirecTV is starting to call me all the time to get me to upgrade. I haven't talked to them yet, so I'm wondering - is there a hard cut-off date coming up where they will drop the HD channels that I currently get using MPEG-2? I know there are a ton of new MPEG-4 HD channels that I can't get, but I'm not worried about that. I'm just worried about waking up tomorrow to see that I can't get ESPN or HBO in HD anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

We lost our local HDs in L.A. a few months back. I switched to an antenna and the broadcast HD channels were much nicer.

When they take the few remaining mpeg-2 HD channels away, I'll drop the HD tier and save $10 a month.

As long as the HR10-250 HD Tivo works and we get our guide, we'll stay with DirecTV. It might be a few more years for all we know.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

wblynch said:


> We lost our local HDs in L.A. a few months back. I switched to an antenna and the broadcast HD channels were much nicer.
> 
> When they take the few remaining mpeg-2 HD channels away, I'll drop the HD tier and save $10 a month.
> 
> As long as the HR10-250 HD Tivo works and we get our guide, we'll stay with DirecTV. It might be a few more years for all we know.


I just counted and I get 10 HD channels on my HR10-250. It's 14 if you count the HD PPV channels and a bunch more if you count the OTA HD channels that I get. And last season I also got all the SundayTicket HD channels.

So, for this year at least, I guess the only thing I'm *losing* is the SundayTicket HD channels. I'm not happy about that, but I can still see my local team (the Redskins) in HD every week OTA and my other team (Steelers) is on a broadcast or network channel in HD a ton of times this year.

So far I haven't really cared that I'm not getting any of the new HD channels. In fact, this weekend was the first time that there was something on that I really wanted to see in HD but couldn't - the "When We Left Earth" series on DiscoveryHD. Probably 75% of what I watch is my local channels in HD (over my antenna), so I'm not really missing the other new HD channels.

I think I've convinced myself to stick with my HR10 through the end of the year. Hopefully DirecTV will continue to upgrade the HR2x units and maybe they will support true dual live buffers. Or maybe some miracle will happen and they will come out with a new DirecTiVo unit! One can dream!!


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

RS4 said:


> Huh? Do you know that for a fact? I've read lots of stuff about that and would like to know what actually happened, because many of the things I read seemed to indicate that Direct wanted more control over Tivo. So I sort of doubt it happened as you say.


I think it's probably not unlike any other business arrangement. Each side always wants more control, and each side always want's a bigger slice of the pie. Parents want more control of their kids, while kids want them to have less control, too. That's the natural way of things.

Tivo could not have been exactly overjoyed when told they would be phased out, but that's life. I think any business relationship has some natural contentiousness built into it, but in this case I never got a whiff of things being done for spite, which is usually what happens when things get ugly and emotional.

So I sort of think Tony's assessment of things rings pretty true.

Back OT, while it makes sense that DBS HD will go away on the HR10 in a year or so, I don't see any cut-off date for MPEG-2 OTA HD until at least when the Tivo agreement ends in 2010. The HR10 will record OTA HD just fine, which is 95% of what I have always used my Tivos for anyway, and 99% now that all non-OTA HD is recorded on my HR20. I also would assume that they will be fine for MPEG-2 SD channels at least until then.

So while buying one now (or even repairing one) might be questionable, using them for the rest of their natural shelf life as secondary or OTA recorders seems like a pretty natural way to repurpose the ones we might still have on hand.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> I think it's probably not unlike any other business arrangement. Each side always wants more control, and each side always want's a bigger slice of the pie...
> 
> Tivo could not have been exactly overjoyed when told they would be phased out, but that's life.


The writing was on the wall years ago when DirecTV basically blocked all of the cool features that the TiVo Series 2 hardware supports. They knew they wanted to develop their own DVR to replace the TiVo so they kept the DirecTiVo "dumbed down" so they could at least come close to replacing its functionality. I am so jealous to hear about all the cool features that stand-alone TiVos can do.

Well, at least we have remote scheduling now with the 6.4 release! I guess they threw us a crumb!


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

jnelaine said:


> The writing was on the wall years ago when DirecTV basically blocked all of the cool features that the TiVo Series 2 hardware supports. They knew they wanted to develop their own DVR to replace the TiVo so they kept the DirecTiVo "dumbed down" so they could at least come close to replacing its functionality.


I disagree but I think you have hit on one of the reasons Directv did go their own way. Tivo as a company had a desire to add endless features to their product. Directv saw no need for many of those features yet. Directv didn't want to provide support costs for those enhanced features, nor did they need them to attract customers at the time. In the end even Tivo has finally figured out that endless features don't sell DVR's today.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> Back OT, while it makes sense that DBS HD will go away on the HR10 in a year or so, I don't see any cut-off date for MPEG-2 OTA HD until at least when the Tivo agreement ends in 2010.


Why would there be any such cut-off date? DirecTV DVRs also record OTA using the same guide data. DirecTV is still supporting Microsoft Ultimate TV boxes, what would prompt them to disable recording for OTA on the HR10 if still being serviced?

I think that the agreement you refer to is for software maintenance. As far as I know, DirecTV can continue to offer service to HR10 users indefinitely.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

incog-neato said:


> The DirecTV Q3 New Customer Signup offer (starting 6/26) will include a FREE HD-DVR if you take the NFLST deal (4 mos free Premier if you buy NFLST for 4 payments of $74.99) so you know they are blasting them out. Within 2 years HD-DVR will be the only option. 1 receiver is all they will be selling.


what a fantastic deal...how can i sign up as a new customer lol


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope, we've been assured in writing that MPEG2 HD (what's left of it) will last "through 2008." If they renig all heck will break loose with 10's of thousands of customers who received this guarantee.


TonyD79 said:


> No specific date but....
> 
> All points to a final shift sometime this year.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

stevel said:


> Why would there be any such cut-off date? DirecTV DVRs also record OTA using the same guide data. DirecTV is still supporting Microsoft Ultimate TV boxes, what would prompt them to disable recording for OTA on the HR10 if still being serviced?
> 
> I think that the agreement you refer to is for software maintenance. As far as I know, DirecTV can continue to offer service to HR10 users indefinitely.


That they can is not in question. The question is "will they?"

I don't know and I don't think it really matters what the terms are, but at some point whatever terms there are will be irrelevant, as the agreement will still be over. I see a day in the future when DTV simpy decides to boat-anchor all HR10's, which could very well be the day that the agreement runs out. Or not.

No one here really knows if they will or they won't, and anyone can speculate. That's really all I did, is speculate, which is only based on the common fact that service after agreements run out is pretty rare in business.

But anything could happen. They could extend the agreement. They could strike a new agreement. Tom Rogers could go crazy and call John Malone a nasty name, and wake up the next day to find he's lost all DTivo support overnight. Meteors could strike all DTV sats in the same day. A democrat with some solid ideas could be elected president. One guess which could be pretty accurate is that MPEG-2 transmissions will eventually cease.

You are free to speculate as well, which may even bring you to a different conclusion. Just don't be surprised if my original prediction comes true.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

For comparison, series 1 DirecTiVo's are essentially frozen at their current software level. We still have our original unit from 1999 in service and being used every day (original hard drive even).

UltimateTV DirecTV DVR units are also in a "frozen" state but still working for many folks.

There is little incentive for DirecTV to give up the "zero-investment" receivers (long since paid for by years of subscription service) and the revenue they bring in.

I predict the only reason that DirecTV would abandon the older receivers would be some form of technology or signal change that forces the old receivers out of the picture.

In early announcements of MPEG-4 HD DirecTV channels, they stated more than once that SDTV channels would remain MPEG-2 because it would cost too much to replace all of the old DVR and non-DVR MPEG-2-only SD units in service.

Of course, anything can change over time.

FWIW, I recently downgraded my DirecTV service package to eliminate all satellite HD channels, saving the HD fees every month. I did this because they were charging me for HD channels as if I had their MPEG-4 receiver. They would not budge on adjusting the "HD" price, except to eliminate it all together. They promised and I confirmed that the OTA HDTV channels would still view and record just fine.

So, now my 2 HR10-250 HD DirecTiVos only record OTA HDTV programs along with satellite SD programs, all using the DirecTV program guide. We were rarely recording or watching satellite HD channels anyway.

I plan to keep using my 2 HD and 1 SD DirecTiVo units as long as possible. BTW, I have lifetime DVR service covering those units and 1 R-15 unit.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

Budget_HT said:


> For comparison, series 1 DirecTiVo's are essentially frozen at their current software level. We still have our original unit from 1999 in service and being used every day


I know what you mean. My GXCEBOTD Series 1 (upgraded to 149 hours) is still in use and I love it. The response time is WAY faster than the HR10.



Budget_HT said:


> So, now my 2 HR10-250 HD DirecTiVos only record OTA HDTV programs along with satellite SD programs, all using the DirecTV program guide. We were rarely recording or watching satellite HD channels anyway.


I should probably do the same and drop the HD package - especially since 90% of what I watch is my HD OTA channels. Plus, I won't be able to get Sunday Ticket games in HD on my HR10s anymore. However, I think I'd miss ESPN-HD too much.

Now let's see if I can get my signature line working...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

incog-neato said:


> Only the optional $99 Superfan portion of NFL... not "NFL."


True. I was talking purely of HD in the post, so I wasn't clear on the context, I guess.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jnelaine said:


> The writing was on the wall years ago when DirecTV basically blocked all of the cool features that the TiVo Series 2 hardware supports. They knew they wanted to develop their own DVR to replace the TiVo so they kept the DirecTiVo "dumbed down" so they could at least come close to replacing its functionality.


Gotta completely disagree. Comcast is doing the same thing and they are just beginning their adventure with Tivo on their boxes. It is more a matter of controlling the signal in integrated boxes than a desire to dumb down the Tivo box.

DirecTV fixed the feature set in the Tivos way before they decided to make their own boxes.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

HiDefGator said:


> I disagree but I think you have hit on one of the reasons Directv did go their own way. Tivo as a company had a desire to add endless features to their product. Directv saw no need for many of those features yet. Directv didn't want to provide support costs for those enhanced features, nor did they need them to attract customers at the time. In the end even Tivo has finally figured out that endless features don't sell DVR's today.


Hmmm... then I wonder why Direct is now adding features such as MRV and music


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

RS4 said:


> Hmmm... then I wonder why Direct is now adding features such as MRV and music


times change. it has been several years since the original DTivo was introduced.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

stevel said:


> Why would there be any such cut-off date? DirecTV DVRs also record OTA using the same guide data. DirecTV is still supporting Microsoft Ultimate TV boxes, what would prompt them to disable recording for OTA on the HR10 if still being serviced?
> 
> I think that the agreement you refer to is for software maintenance. As far as I know, DirecTV can continue to offer service to HR10 users indefinitely.


They may continue to offer services to the HR10 users but suspect it will be only as a OTA HD and SD unit would be closer to the point


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

sjberra said:


> They may continue to offer services to the HR10 users but suspect it will be only as a OTA HD and SD unit would be closer to the point


People like to use the Ultimate TV box as an example to believe that Directv will leave the DirecTivo boxes on forever. But I don't think Directv has to send Microsoft a check every month for the Ultimate boxes do they?


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't know if the Ulitmate TV users are sending a check to DirecTV, but I pay $6.00 a month to D* for the DVR service. I have a feeling they don't forward it all to Tivo.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Everyone pays $5.99 for DVR service no matter what DVR they have. I believe TiVo gets a couple bucks (per month? - somewhere someone posted the actual details of the agreement) licensing fee from DirecTV for each active TiVo which was one of the reasons DirecTV went out on their own.


wblynch said:


> I don't know if the Ulitmate TV users are sending a check to DirecTV, but I pay $6.00 a month to D* for the DVR service. I have a feeling they don't forward it all to Tivo.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

incog-neato said:


> Everyone pays $5.99 for DVR service no matter what DVR they have.........


Actually.......I still pay $0.00 per month, of course they raised my premier service up 5 bucks in spring.

I think TiVo still gets $1.00 per month unless that has expired too.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

wblynch said:


> I don't know if the Ulitmate TV users are sending a check to DirecTV, but I pay $6.00 a month to D* for the DVR service. I have a feeling they don't forward it all to Tivo.


For DTivo subs, they forward about $1.25 a month to Tivo for each box. That's not much, but it's still money left on the table in DTV's eyes. It's a no-brainer that boat-anchoring all DTivos once there is no Tivo service agreement is a way to convert many of those subs to DVRs that allow them to keep ALL the money. That's what's known as an incentive. Providing those subs with a new box that also re-enfranchises them to purchasing HD tiers, HD PPV, HD sports paks, all of which they could not buy if they wanted to with an HR10, well that's just more motivation.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

codespy said:


> Actually.......I still pay $0.00 per month, of course they raised my premier service up 5 bucks in spring.


Same here, but I'm ONLY on TC+...lifetimer here...   
That was still probably the best $249 I spent - already have made it back almost twice.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

HiDefGator said:


> People like to use the Ultimate TV box as an example to believe that Directv will leave the DirecTivo boxes on forever. But I don't think Directv has to send Microsoft a check every month for the Ultimate boxes do they?


Sorry - but your point is? I was pointing out that yes, Directv mave support the units till 2010 - but the chances of there being HD channels is slim, the unit will still recieve SD and OTA, so technically it IS supported.


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

They can have my Tivo when they peel it from my cold dead fingers!


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

No. Or if you don't like that answer -- Yes, but probably it isn't even known by the guys who will do the "cut off". It'll be a business decision, and they'll do it when they do it. They won't email you about it or post it here.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

RS4 said:


> Hmmm... then I wonder why Direct is now adding features such as MRV and music


DirecTV does NOT have MRV on the HR2x series. It is the #1 requested feature, but instead we are getting things like "Daily Fortune" and "Widgets" yet some of the basic features like Search and Autorecord still don't work correctly yet.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

That is true (I've had premier for years so I don't pay DVR) but current customers (from 7/16/07) pay the DVR fee.


codespy said:


> Actually.......I still pay $0.00 per month, of course they raised my premier service up 5 bucks in spring.
> 
> I think TiVo still gets $1.00 per month unless that has expired too.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

wblynch said:


> They can have my Tivo when they peel it from my cold dead fingers!


I don't think they want it, so it will look really good sitting right next to that TRaSh-80 computer that also is no longer relevant.


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

TomF said:


> DirecTV does NOT have MRV on the HR2x series. It is the #1 requested feature, but instead we are getting things like "Daily Fortune" and "Widgets" yet some of the basic features like Search and Autorecord still don't work correctly yet.


* And they still do not have " DLBs " *


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

*Report:* HD still active as of 6/18/2008. Film at 11.


----------



## pretzelbag (Mar 12, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> I don't think they want it, so it will look really good sitting right next to that TRaSh-80 computer that also is no longer relevant.


What?!?!? "No longer relevant"? That hurts. I play Taipan! daily on mine...sure, it takes me 4 minutes to load my saved game from tape, but the graphics and game logic are unparalleled. My friends who have ColecoVision think they have some hot stuff, but I know in my heart of hearts the TRS-80 is here to stay. And don't even mention Intellivision...you and I both know George Plimpton couldn't score on the Intellivision hockey goalie if his life depended on it.

-pretzelbag.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

*Update:* HD still active as of 6/21/2008.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

fasTLane said:


> *Update:* HD still active as of 6/21/2008.


Ummmm, why do you keep posting this. It won't be until the end of the year at the earliest before they start shutting down MPEG2 HD. They might start in the fall but I doubt it.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

And they'll announce it WELL in advance, with warning banners on the channels. It's not going to be a surprise.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

stevel said:


> And they'll announce it WELL in advance, with warning banners on the channels. It's not going to be a surprise.


Not to mention that they will bombard those who still have HR10's with phone calls for a swap program (as they did with LA and NFL customers).


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

They have already started the bombardment to no avail. 

I'll Know in advance as soon as they stop pre-charging me $9.99 for next months HD pack.


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Not to mention that they will bombard those who still have HR10's with phone calls for a swap program (as they did with LA and NFL customers).


I have not had any calls yet and out of my 4 receivers I have only one is MPEG4 capable and I have the NFLST ticket also.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

reubenray said:


> I have not had any calls yet and out of my 4 receivers I have only one is MPEG4 capable and I have the NFLST ticket also.


Did you have Superfan last year (for HD games)?

Also, since you already have an MPEG4 capable receiver you're all set so you probably won't get a call for an upgrade. They are making the calls mainly to people with MPEG2 only equipment. Not saying there aren't those with an MPEG4 receiver that doesn't get the call but those certainly aren't the priority. They just want to make sure that everyone gets at least one MPEG4 receiver so they can get the HD games.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I got calls even though I had had my HR20 and HR21 for months. I finally asked them to mark my account to stop calling me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

reubenray said:


> I have not had any calls yet and out of my 4 receivers I have only one is MPEG4 capable and I have the NFLST ticket also.


As I understand it (stevel's experience notwithstanding) that if you have an MPEG4 receiver, they are not contacting them. It is those who have no MPEG4 receivers that got bombarded as they would be completely SOL.


----------

